# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  Old school bully working at the dentist office...

## Total Eclipse

Errrrgh. I saw dentist today I REALLY like..... and felt comfortable talking to........ and then..... one of the respectionist was booking a cleaning appt for me.. and she was like "oh btw, you went to x elementary right?" and I was like uhhh......yeah, and she introduced herself.. I blocked a lot out and it hit me all at once.. she bullied me for almost 6 years  ::(:  

motherf*ck... she should of just kept her mouth shut......... Looking for new dentist now..

----------


## Chantellabella

Did you feel like she was patronizing you or did she honestly seem to have grown up? If you like the dentist, maybe it's a chance to show her how well you've done in life in spite of her being an asshole. She knows nothing about you or your story if she is the receptionist. Besides you have absolutely nothing to be ashamed about.

Bullies hate when they see you succeed. So hold your head up high.

And they win when they make you do something - like leave a good doctor just to run from them. Why let your bully win? 

I refuse to let the bullies of the world win. I show them how much better I am than they are by being happy and content. I also ignore their immature sad little butts. They hate that also.  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

It's like she didn't remember. She wasn't the main bully...... but she said hurtful things.....but she just remembers me as a person? It didn't seem mean/ spiteful and she seemed like an OK person now... and mature... It just triggers me knowing anyone from that time period.

----------


## Member11

:Hug:  she needs a few hits with this:

----------


## Chloe

I found out that my boyfriend high school year has a reunion and he said the only reason he's go is if he had a lot of money to flash just to one up everyone that wouldn't give him the time of day 

I think I'd be the same show everyone how well I'd done in life and be on my phone 24/7 and be as rude to everyone else as they were to me. I know it's awful and bitter so there's a limit to being mean and making a persons life hell

----------

